# Где пройти курсы по информационной безопасности и антивирусной защите в Питере



## Duvas (28.09.2018)

Здраствуйте, посоветуйте где можно очно пройти курсы, не более 2 недель, интересует больше технический и практический уклон (антивирусная защита, межсетевые экраны) Погуглив нашел очень много предложений в Москве, в том числе курсы от Касперской лаборатории, а в СПБ с этим как то туго.


----------



## Surf_rider (28.09.2018)

> антивирусная защита, межсетевые экраны


 Понятие растяжимое, МСЭ много кто производит, чекпойнт cisco, fortinet, palo alto. Их море. Выберите какие вам наиболее интересны и вперед. 

Посмотрите здесь, помоему они читают в Питере тоже
https://www.specialist.ru/vendor/check-point


----------



## Duvas (28.09.2018)

Да, смотрел там, но очных в питере не было.


----------



## Lera (28.09.2018)

Информационная безопасность
Направление «Информационная безопасность» включено в программы Академия АйТи с 2004 года.

Программы повышения квалификации и профессиональной переподготовки, курсы, семинары проводятся в очной, смешанной, электронной формах. Направление охватывает весь спектр задач технической и криптографической защиты информации, комплексного обеспечения информационной безопасности.

Возможно вам интересны: 
Профессиональная переподготовка   Криптографическая защита     Защита персональных данных 

АПКШ Континент       SecretNet        КРИПТО-ПРО
Защита информации ограниченного доступа     Техническая защита ТКУИ       Техническая защита НСД  

Обучение педагогов по основам ИБ школьников 
https://www.academyit.ru/courses/fields/itsecurity/

- -Подумал и добавил - -

так же в софтлайне читают.:google:


----------



## Diversant (28.09.2018)

вообще опыт - лучший учительopkorn:


----------



## Duvas (28.09.2018)

Есть возможность пройти курсы от работы, к тому же может чего нового почерпну, опыт это хорошо, но не всегда удобно, когда все методом тыка или гугла решается.


----------



## awocose (28.09.2018)

Duvas сказал(а):


> Есть возможность пройти курсы от работы, к тому же может чего нового почерпну, опыт это хорошо, но не всегда удобно, когда все методом тыка или гугла решается.



Особенно когда можно пол инфраструктуры "завалить" неправильным конфигом или настройкой.:boom1:
В вашем случае тогда как раз и исходить из того что используется у вас на работе. На чем построена сеть ?? На cisco ? Тогда выбирайте курсы cisco. Ну и в таком духе. Я б так сделал. Я знаю по microsoft курсы хорошо читают в specialist, особенно если попадете к преподавателю Рудь Илья помоему. Ваще мега мозг. Крайне рекомендую курсы по Exchange у него.


----------



## alxmel (28.09.2018)

многое можно с ит форумов почерпнуть, типа этого и общаясь с коллегами - инженерами.

- -подумал и добавил - -

курсы это так.. чисто теория, практики мало как правило. а лабораторки как правило фигня, в "реальном бою" они слабо помогают, т.е это все равно некий начальный уровень практитки. 
задавайте вопросы, спрашивайте. возможно кто то такую задачу уже решал, подскажут. не все же сразу it гуру стали, это нормальное явление. 
опыт самый лучший учитель, берет правда дорого но объясняет доходчиво:coder:


----------

